
Covid-19: Wisconsin farmers forced to dump milk - OrangeMango
https://www.jsonline.com/story/money/2020/04/01/coronavirus-forces-dairy-farmers-dump-milk-wisconsin-covid-19/5108609002/
======
hourislate
All this while Walmart and other Grocery Stores (DFW, TX) can't seem to
restock Milk or Cheese in any meaningful quantities. It is shocking to
experience how poorly our supply chains are managed and how quickly they break
down all while the talking heads keep telling us that our food supply is
plentiful.

Just in time should not be allowed in the food or pharma industry.

